#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  ISOhunt infected

## Agent_Smith

Isohunt, my sole P2P source, appears to have been attacked and now tries to download a virus or scan my computer or something whenever I try to access their site.

Any suggestions for another reliable P2P site, particularly one geared to current TV shows?

----------


## Bobcock

Seems fine to me....just been there downloading sumfink

----------


## AntRobertson

> particularly one geared to current TV shows?


I usually findwhat I'm after either on the Pirate Bay or Mininova.  Demonoid at a pinch (I've got an invite if you want one?).

Dunno what the problem is with Isohunt, seemed fine for me too last time I used it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Fine for me too. Maybe your anti-virus program is a bit over-zealous?

----------


## baldrick

maybe your browser is configured to allow malicious material to be inserted to your computer by advertisements.

firefox , adblock , noscript and flashblock .

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Probably so.  I use Firefox web browser on Ubuntu OS.

Thing is, soon as I get on the page a pop up comes up telling me "A virus has been detected, would you like to scan?"  Whether I hit cancel or just close the window another window pops up that mimics the look of a Windows Control Panel screen and then something begins to download on the computer.  I click out of everyhting as fast as I can and then reboot.  Alas, I think it's too late--somethings been planted and I'm at a loss as to what to do about it.  I thought Linux was immune to viruses but apparently not.

BTW, thanks for the replies.  I'll try some of those other sites.

----------


## Agent_Smith

UPDATE:

OK, I installed Adblock and that seems to have done the trick.

Kudos, Baldrick :goldcup:

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Demonoid at a pinch (I've got an invite if you want one?).


Certainly, doesn't hurt to have a back up.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> OK, I installed Adblock and that seems to have done the trick.


I thought Adblock came with FF as standard?

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Have to go to "Tools" then "Add Ons"

----------


## baldrick

> Thing is, soon as I get on the page a pop up comes up telling me "A virus has been detected, would you like to scan?" Whether I hit cancel or just close the window another window pops up that *mimics* the look of a Windows Control Panel screen and then something begins to download on the computer. I click out of everyhting as fast as I can and then reboot. Alas, I think it's too late--somethings been planted and I'm at a loss as to what to do about it. I thought Linux was immune to viruses but apparently not.


the key word here is mimics

nothing can be installed on your ubuntu box without you typing in your password while using the GUI software update install or if you use the CLI you will have do temp switch to the su account by typing sudo apt-get

you could have safely ignored the popup

adblock and flashblock on firefox will save your bandwidth and increase teh speed of your browsing.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Did and done, thanks.




> you could have safely ignored the popup


Yes, but it took up the whole screen and every time I tried to minimize or close it something else would pop up.  And the mimicry was a bit scary because I could hear the hard drive going like gangbusters while the pop up was doing it's thing.

Anyway, problem solved, so no harm no foul.

Thanks again.

----------


## angryk1tty

Hey Agent_Smith - I was having exactly the same problem with Isohunt, and like you I installed adblock on Firefox, which solved the problem. The "virus warning" was clearly a fake and attempt to get less savvy users to download a malicious file.

I immediately ran Spybot S&D and AdAware after this happened, but it didn't find any threats.  I'm running Symantic Antivirus now, and it's found two trojans - don't know if this is from that popup, or just being a P2P junkie ;-)  But I'd suggest you do the same if you haven't already, just to be sure.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Thanks for the suggestion Angryk1tty.  So far, but for that one false alarm exception, I haven't had any problems with viruses with my Ubuntu OS.

----------


## baldrick

the NY times site was apparently handing out similar malware advertisements

it is just not safe to browse webpages without adblock , flashblock and no-script

----------

